

Show HN: Animate Drawing Text with SVG - dboody
https://github.com/dboudro/AnimateSVGText

======
dboody
I discovered how to do this while creating a website and thought others may
find it useful for web-design projects.

Any Feedback would be GREATLY appreciated!

